# Precision HP6266, 12v vs 24v VR6



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey there, I have a corrado im building and have both a OBD1 12v VR6 and a 24v VR6 in my garage and am back and forth as to what engine to use. I have settled on the 6266 for my turbo. How would be the spool time and performance differences between these two engines? people have been telling me the extra $$$ and time to get the 24v up and running wont be worth it, along with weak cranks...


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 24v will undoubtably flow more and make more power off less boost but when it all comes down to it the 12v has it beat for ease to find parts/price of said parts. Depending on how you want to tune it will also come into play. 

The 12v is plug and play for that car. The 24v will need standalone management. 

If money's not an object go with the 24v. If it is stick with the cheap run em blow em up and replace 12v.

The turbo of choice is sex money for either motor.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

spot on ^

weak cranks? never heard of that b4....


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Ive never heard of problems with those cranks unless the machine shop royally F'd up at 'which it really doesnt matter what crank youve got.

Another good thing to ask yourself, How much power you want to be putting down.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

masterqaz said:


> The 12v is plug and play for that car. The 24v will need standalone management.


If he is planning on making any _real _power he will be running standalone on that OBD1 (limited tuning options) regardless (or at least converting to OBD2). Other than that... you are spot on.:thumbup:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys, I really am back and forth, read my freshly started thread HERE

People seem to think the 24v would be a waist of time.

Anyways I would like somewhere around the 500hp mark, and will be running standalone either way for the lack there of tuning for the OBD1 setup


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

12v would be the way to go. It shouldn't sweat trying for 500.


----------

